# Forum Is Slow



## Wasp (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey, I just joined a few days ago and this looks like a great place. I noticed that we have nearly two thousand members, I even see people active at the bottom of the screen, but nobody is posting.

In my opinion there is probably more to talk about with paracord and knotting than most subjects, theres the cord itself, knots, how to tie the knots, new ideas, accessories, general use, what I tied today, what I havent tried tying, pictures, general discussion, etc, etc, endless topics, but nobody is posting anything. I posted about five threads and for three days they got less than three comments each, I even PMed about four people and only got one response.

I am not trying to be rude or overstep here as a new member but I just can't understand why there are so few posts. If somebody needs help they may be out of luck if nobody posts to help. I don't know. I just thought I would see if it was just me or what.

Wasp


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

We appreciate the posts, we really do. I've found that most members will post when they have a question or post when they make something, then they leave us. What we need here is some items of interest and turn this forum into a community, rather than a Q & A site. If someone has any interesting topics for us, please post them up!


----------



## Wasp (Aug 28, 2016)

I totally agree! I didn't mean any disrespect by the way, I just noticed it and nentioned it. A community is what I'm used to, I see no reason why we couldn't be, it's a great subject for a community based forum.


----------



## PCAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

No disrespect received. I agree we need more members. We also need some help on the mod team bringing in some people to really be staples of the hobby.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been extremely busy and haven't had time for paracord much less post on a forum. Life was simpler when i was younger. And single. Lol


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

... but, ain't that the truth! Hang in there 3J!


----------

